# Glass for picture frames



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

I've always thought picture frames are a great way to make use of left over/scrap wood. We got so many pictures since the arrival of our son (he's 3 now) my wife decided to (finally) buy some frames and hang those picture on the wall.

I offerred my service to her that I can make some picture frames, but the second question she asked me (first one being "can you really do it?") was how I am going to cut the glass for the frme face.

Well, I actually wasn't thinking about that part... so, I just told her buy some cheap frames from Walmart.

Seriously, has any of you made picture frames with glass face? What did you for the glass? Did you go somewhere and buy them pre-cut? Or, is it something I would have to custom order from a local glass shop (then forget it.. it will be much cheaper just to buy the frames)? Or, can I buy a big sheet of glass, and then cut it into smaller pieces myself?

Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 3 Lowes stores within 10 miles of my house and each of them will cut glass to any size I need. Also, there is a woodworking supply store near me that does it.

Check around for companies that sell glass in your area. They usually will sell in small sizes or cut some for you.

The real trick is getting the anti-glare glass. Its more expensive than regular window glass and can be harder to find.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I've bought a small sheet of Plexiglass and cut it to size with the BS. Just leave the protective sheeting on it untill you are going to put it in the frame. Works great.


----------



## board foot (Oct 29, 2011)

I goto the local glass shop down the street ..been goin there for years..its really inexpesive..they will cut it to the size i need..


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I used to just cut my own glass from old broken windows that had been replaced and such. Kinda got away from glass though, especially with kids around....something gonna get broken. Go mostly with acrylic and polycarbonate now. Acrylic is available at most box stores and cuts with bandsaw/table saw/whatever. Polycarbonate can get a bit pricey but offcuts from sign shops or something like that can be had pretty reasonable.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Glass for picture frames is easy to cut. You can use 1/8" double strength clear plate, or low glare. Using a glass cutter with a carbide wheel, make your measurement, and use a straightedge to score one single pass from the forward edge (rock the wheel on the edge to get a slight bite) towards your body, and off the glass. Then you can just snap the score line with your fingers, or tap the underside with the ball of the cutter, or the nose of a pliers to start a crack, and the glass will separate. 

You can use a 120x silicone carbide sandpaper (wet-or-dry) used dry to lightly take off the sharp edges from cutting. 












 







.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

My wife and I just made a whole lot of frames for Christmas gifts. It was pretty easy to do actually. My wife is a wonderful photographer so we decided to frame some of her photos and give them as gifts. We chose to get the glass (8X10 in our case) at the local HD. They have other sizes as well. You can also get bulk glass (called "lites") online for even less than at the big box stores. I saw a bunch of it at Amazon for less than a dollar per "lite."


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

jschaben said:


> I used to just cut my own glass from old broken windows that had been replaced and such. Kinda got away from glass though, especially with kids around....something gonna get broken. Go mostly with acrylic and polycarbonate now. Acrylic is available at most box stores and cuts with bandsaw/table saw/whatever. Polycarbonate can get a bit pricey but offcuts from sign shops or something like that can be had pretty reasonable.


Besides higher price, how polycarbonate is different from acrylic? Is it stronger and more scratch resistant? Does it cut the same way as acryl; can I still use conventional woodworking tools, such as table saw?

Thank you!


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Glass for picture frames is easy to cut. You can use 1/8" double strength clear plate, or low glare. Using a glass cutter with a carbide wheel, make your measurement, and use a straightedge to score one single pass from the forward edge (rock the wheel on the edge to get a slight bite) towards your body, and off the glass. Then you can just snap the score line with your fingers, or tap the underside with the ball of the cutter, or the nose of a pliers to start a crack, and the glass will separate.
> 
> You can use a 120x silicone carbide sandpaper (wet-or-dry) used dry to lightly take off the sharp edges from cutting.
> .


That sounds very easy... wait, I think everything is easy for you :laughing:

Seriously, it seems easy enough for me to give a try at least. Also, I just looked up Amazon and glass cutting knives are cheap (mostly under $10, except for really fancy ones), so not much investment on the tool, either.

Thank you.


----------



## Yamster (Jun 15, 2011)

Tom5151 said:


> My wife and I just made a whole lot of frames for Christmas gifts. It was pretty easy to do actually. My wife is a wonderful photographer so we decided to frame some of her photos and give them as gifts. We chose to get the glass (8X10 in our case) at the local HD. They have other sizes as well. You can also get bulk glass (called "lites") online for even less than at the big box stores. I saw a bunch of it at Amazon for less than a dollar per "lite."


Can you give me a little tip on how to search for those glass sheets in Amazon?

I tried "glass" and got a bunch of drinking glasses.
I tried "glasses" and still got a buch of drinking glasses plus some reading glasses.
I tried "glass lite" and got some lamps and light fixtures
I tried "glass plate" and got a bunch of dishes
I tried "glass pane" and I expected to get a bunch of windows, but I got various items that are somewhat related to glass pane, such as cleaning solution, glass cutter, some bookshelf with glass door, etc, but no actual windows.
I tried "glass sheet" and got a bunch of polycarbonate and acrylic sheets and a few large glass (really glass) sheets... this is so far the most successful search, but I still don't see any deals like the one you mentioned (less than $1 per lite)..

Hmm.. what else did I try... Well, I have tried a few more search words but I didn't get anywhere. Oh yeah, one time I got a lot of results for glass tiles, too.

I guess I have to say thank you to the glass that it is used in so many parts of our daily life...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Yamster said:


> Besides higher price, how polycarbonate is different from acrylic? Is it stronger and more scratch resistant? Does it cut the same way as acryl; can I still use conventional woodworking tools, such as table saw?
> 
> Thank you!


polycarbonate is stronger and, a bit more flexible. It's what bulletproof glass and eyeglasses are usually made from. Cuts with regular woodworking tools. Same as acrylic but less prone to fracturing, not that it won't, just not as prone.:smile:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

+ 1 on local glass store.....I was really suprised on how cheap it is and what they all offered. A tip for building anything with glass that you buy precut, get the glass first and measure it. like wood it is not always the dimensions you thought.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yamster said:


> Can you give me a little tip on how to search for those glass sheets in Amazon?
> 
> I tried "glass" and got a bunch of drinking glasses.
> I tried "glasses" and still got a buch of drinking glasses plus some reading glasses.
> ...


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.....

check out this link:
http://framingsupplies.com/PictureFrameGlass/PictureGlass.htm - they have 8X10 for 48 cents per "lite".

you can also just google "picture frame glass" and you'll get a ton of results

Hope it helps


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom5151 said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.....
> 
> check out this link:
> http://framingsupplies.com/PictureFrameGlass/PictureGlass.htm - they have 8X10 for 48 cents per "lite".
> ...


Another low cost thing you may want to conisder is going over to your local Goodwill store. They always have tons of frames really cheap. You can just take the glass out and use that. You can either toss the frames or re-donate them if you wanted to. We got about a dozen peices of 8X10 glass that way too.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Yamster said:


> Can you give me a little tip on how to search for those glass sheets in Amazon?
> 
> I tried "glass" and got a bunch of drinking glasses.
> I tried "glasses" and still got a buch of drinking glasses plus some reading glasses.
> ...


I sell glass and cut it every day. Our glass stock comes on our normal hdwe truck. Go to an independent lumber yard or home center and have them order a box of whatever size you need. No shipping and it won't get broken in transit (probably).


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Glass for picture frames is easy to cut. You can use 1/8" double strength clear plate, or low glare. Using a glass cutter with a carbide wheel, make your measurement, and use a straightedge to score one single pass from the forward edge (rock the wheel on the edge to get a slight bite) towards your body, and off the glass. Then you can just snap the score line with your fingers, or tap the underside with the ball of the cutter, or the nose of a pliers to start a crack, and the glass will separate.
> 
> You can use a 120x silicone carbide sandpaper (wet-or-dry) used dry to lightly take off the sharp edges from cutting.
> 
> ...


While agree with Cman Expect to have some broken pieces when you start. The thin stuff is usually easier but you may need to make a smaller frame to use with the pieces you brake and have to re-cut.:laughing::laughing:

If your not wanting to do that. Home improvement stores, Hobby Lobby or similar places along with your local glass shop would be where to go.


----------

